# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  x-link kai dhe xbox

## tabelo

A ka ndonje shqipetar qe e perdor kete program si alternative te x-box live service? Pyes ngaqe une e perdor shpesh por nuk kam rastis te njof ndoke. Per me teper informacion x-link kai eshte nje program dhe service (free) qe perdoret kryesisht nga persona qe kane console te modifikuara(si une) ne pamundesi me perdor xbox live(arsyeja-consoli i modifikuar).Nese dikush e perdor, Nick i imi eshte Tabelo dhe loja Top Spin.Kush ka nevoje per me e set up ate program mund ta ndihmoj.Bye

----------

